

China launches "Operation Green Fence" to stop recycling American junk - jm3
http://qz.com/82640/china-doesnt-want-your-trash-anymore-and-that-could-spell-big-trouble-for-american-cities/

======
jgamman
“If China customs found a syringe, even if it’s just one, in a bale of
plastic, it’s considered medical waste and the whole shipment would get
rejected,”

and just how many used syringes does this guy think you need before you should
refuse the bag? i mean honestly, a syringe here and there is just par for the
course, surely?

